# QNAP ZFS/FreeBSD Appliance



## usdmatt (Apr 17, 2018)

This may have been around a while but it's the first time I've heard about it. Always interesting to find out about commercial products using FreeBSD.

Looks to be basically 2 servers in a single chassis, with some custom failover functionality. Strange that it talks about dual controller SAS, but then lists SATA in one of the diagrams though... (edit: I think the diagram has a mistake or I'm just interpreting it wrong)

https://www.qnap.com/en-uk/product/es1640dc


----------



## Oko (Apr 17, 2018)

Here is the one using FreeBSD and ZFS as a backend 

https://www.panasas.com/industries/


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 17, 2018)

That QNAP (IDK if the same model) do exist for a few years already, and they used to charge a lot more money than for the Linux version.


----------



## usdmatt (Apr 18, 2018)

> and they used to charge a lot more money than for the Linux version.



Was the Linux version providing the same functionality?

The standard Qnap devices are pretty much just a basic nas. These ones running QES (FreeBSD) have 2 decent spec servers in the back running as active/active controllers with dual paths to the disks, and aren't that badly priced considering.


----------

